# Female betta excreting white, flat, stringy poop.



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Kay here I go:
1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons)
---> 2.5 gallons
2. Is your aquarium setup freshwater or brackish water?
---> freshwater
3. How long the aquarium has been set up?
---> about a week
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know)
---> 1 female betta 
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium?
---> no
6. What temperature is the tank water currently?
---> 80F ~ 82F
7. What make/model filter are you using?
---> Hagen Elite Mini Submersible Filter (58gph) on lowest setting
8. Are you using a CO2 unit?
---> no
9. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day?
---> not directly. It's on my room's desk but the window is no where near. My room gets natural light though.
10. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed?
---> 3 days ago. 100% water change/cleaning. White slimy/fuzzy stuff was growing on the bottom of my tank so I had to clean that out.
11. How often do you perform water changes?
---> 20% at least once a week (with all my tanks 2.5gallons+)
12. How often and what foods do you feed your fish?
---> Hikari betta pellets and freeze dried mix of red shrimp, krill and mysis shrimp
13. What type of lighting are you using and how long is it kept on?
---> None. I can't find a top light for a 2.5 gallon tank :[ (and I'm a bit low on money)
14. What specific concerns bring you here at this time?
---> My female betta just started pooping out this white, flat, lumpy poop. I think it might be an internal parasite but I don't know. Here's a picture: http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk65/ikimschu/CIMG3780.jpg. I _stupidly_ put a small neon tetra in and she killed him. Does this have anything to do with the white poop? She might have eaten some of him ;_;
15. What are your water parameters? Test your pH, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate.
---> I tested for ammonia a few hours ago and it was 0. But then again, I just did a 100% water change... I don't have pH, nitrite or nitrate tests :/ It's expensive!
16. What test kit are you using and is it liquid or test strips?
---> Test strips.
17. When was the last time you bought a fish and how did they behave while in the pet store tank?
---> The female betta was just chilling in her cup like all the others. They usually aren't very active in there.

Please help 
Yahoo answers did me nothing.


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

I JUST had the same problem with my female.

Is she eating properly? If not then it probably got the same thing.

Regardless, i think is internal parasites. Go get some medicine like Maracyn-Two or Tetracyclin. Use it and do full water changes every day (while adding the medicine each time, do read the instructions carefully.) and make sure you keep the water temperature up in the 80s. Adding a little aquarium salt might help a little too. You should keep her in a hospital tank while you do that too. If money is an issue, a large pickle jar will do the job.

I'm currently using Maracyn-Two for only two days and I'm seeing a difference  She's just starting to eat a little. And I haven't seen any weird poop.

I also suggest afterwards that you clean your tank with scalding water just to make sure she won't get sick again D:


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot! But the thing is... my betta's always been eating like a little pig. I'll use a pickle jar too  Good idea. My mom is basically sick of taking me to the petstore so I might have to order it. How long will my betta last with this parasite in her? :[


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, I bought my fish when it was already sick D: and I've had it for 5 days now, and just starting treatment yesterday... But I think as long as long as she's eating, I suppose that's a good sign. Although she does look a little bloated imo (although I'm not sure if she's just full of eggs or not, you should fast her once a week though, since feeding her too much is bad D. Usually you know things are getting bad when you get symptoms like lack of appetite, fast/shallow breathing, lethargic movements, loss of colour etc.

I'm sure local aquarium stores have the medicine, maybe use Google map to see if there are any near by. I say don't trust just normal pet stores, they tend to be overpriced with many fish related things and never have a good selection. Aquarium stores are more likely to know what they're doing and hence be more helpful.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Honestly, I would fast her. She is looking bloated.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

I read that bettas get bloated when they get parasites. But yeah my evil 6 year old cousin poured in food in all my 5 tanks -_- So lame. I'll try the fasting part though for a few days at least.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There is an anti parasite food made by Jungle Labs that you could try if your fish will eat it.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the help! I'll be begging my mom to take me to a LFS today I'll pick up some of that food if they have it. The string of poop never detached from her body. It just keeps getting slightly longer =_=" I'm going to get a kritter keeper to keep her in for the time being.

Is it possible for her to die from this parasite? ;_;


----------



## BakaMandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Of course, but if you start treating her asap, you'll improve her chances of survival.  Nothing's better than a little TLC.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes she can die from internal parasites, it does need to be treated and that certainly looks like she has them.

I'm sure people here are tired of hearing me sound like a broken record, but give her a series of salt baths before looking to stronger meds.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

neenjar said:


> Yes she can die from internal parasites, it does need to be treated and that certainly looks like she has them.
> 
> I'm sure people here are tired of hearing me sound like a broken record, but give her a series of salt baths before looking to stronger meds.


LoL. I think neejar should be dubbed "The Salt Bath King" 

I hope your girl gets better fast!


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

I read that article already and will try it out if the problem persists. However, I noticed this morning that the string was on the bottom of the tank and had brown lumpy poo at the end. I think she was just constipated 

False alarm <3
(hopefully)


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

dr2b said:


> LoL. I think neejar should be dubbed "The Salt Bath King"
> 
> I hope your girl gets better fast!


Haha, I can't help the fact that it works! Also is far less stressful on a fish than heavy meds. Sure there are times when an antifungal or antibiotics are needed, but regular water changes and early diagnosis of any sickness can usually be knocked out with salt bath and a clean tank.

I have not had a fish get sick to the point of needing meds in over 10 years, I attribute that to weekly water changes (55 gallon tank) and not over feeding... oh and salt baths when anything looked out of place ;-)


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

neenjar said:


> Haha, I can't help the fact that it works! Also is far less stressful on a fish than heavy meds. Sure there are times when an antifungal or antibiotics are needed, but regular water changes and early diagnosis of any sickness can usually be knocked out with salt bath and a clean tank.
> 
> I have not had a fish get sick to the point of needing meds in over 10 years, I attribute that to weekly water changes (55 gallon tank) and not over feeding... oh and salt baths when anything looked out of place ;-)


Oh, I wasn't saying it was bad  Just think it's funny how you keep repeating yourself on every forum lol. I almost bought some aquarium salt yesterday to put it my tank with water changes...but I have to wait to get paid to do anything lol.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

dr2b said:


> Just think it's funny how you keep repeating yourself on every forum lol.


Only because the same questions get asked over and over. People are not too well versed at using the search function. So rather than be a jerk and say "use the search function, there are 10,000 posts here about that" I act like a broken record! :lol:


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Kay so today my betta pooped a long brownish string :/ I went ahead with the salt bath procedure. I hope it works! Btw how do the parasites die, with salt or heat? And can I reuse my salt bath water for the next salt bath?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

neenjar said:


> Only because the same questions get asked over and over. People are not too well versed at using the search function. So rather than be a jerk and say "use the search function, there are 10,000 posts here about that" I act like a broken record! :lol:


 
I repeat myself about Gel-Tek Ampicillin (I'm a fan of the powerful meds that pack a hard punch  ). Cause the stuff works


----------

